# 2006 Outback 21Rs



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

We must sell our 21RS. No job, no camping.







Clean, typical unit. Everything works. We are the second owners, purchased from Camptown RV. Good tires. Includes Equalizer brand hitch. 919-796-3242 Title in hand. Asking $10500. Thanks!


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 21RS. No job, no camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still available. *bump*


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 21RS. No job, no camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still available. *bump*
[/quote]

New price. $10,000. bump


----------

